# help me



## sm4host (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello

I'm trying to install a program on the server system I
But when the installation This error appears Please help me


 ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 25, 2016)

We are going to need some more information than that.  Which version of FreeBSD is this?  What is the program being installed?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 25, 2016)

Apparently the title of the thread is all we need to know.


----------



## zspider (Jul 25, 2016)

This is your server right?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2016)

How to ask questions the smart way: Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

